# New 3W LS Jets22 Light



## Jets22 (May 19, 2004)

Ok guys..I wanted to post a couple pictures of a new light I'm making. Please remember that my photo skills are horrible /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

This is a new custom, built around select Lux 3 emitters and MM+ converters. (thanks Wayne) The first photo is the head, it is a two piece design with a Knurled bezel retaining collar. The design allows a convertible beam option.. You can use the polished optic area and get a nice area work light.... or unscrew the bezel collar and drop in a fraen low profile optic for a tight focused beam. (simple screw the collar down and the optic retaining collar will hold and center the optic) 

The body will come with two powerpacks.. Both are two piece designed and the head is interchangable between both powerpacks. Similar to the "N" cell body layout. The first powerpack is set up for a 123 cell. This offers a stand on tail and attatchment points indexed every 120 degrees into the tail. The second powerpack is a CR2. This offers the smallest configuration and has a flat bottom stand on tail (no attatchment points on this ) Both powerpacks use the new variable high low switches in the tail.. 

These will all be machine polished and then hand finished by me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
These shots are of the prototype I finished milling today.. I have actually built one of the heads out today and it looks great..either with the low profile optic or flood . (added tonight) I am making the tail sections interchangable also..you will be able to run the flat bottom or indexed tails on either powerpack.. So you can pick and choose configuation.. Also both powerpacks will have there own high low switches installed in the tail..You will not have to move 1 switch around. I machined this new version tonight and it works perfect..thought you guys would like the upgrades.

Hope ya like the photos guys...Well..at least the light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif web page web page web page web page web page web page /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 19, 2004)

I'll take one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Please, put me first on your list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Awesome project, nice flashlight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## sygyzy (May 19, 2004)

Very cool. I like it. Some questions:

1. What sort of converter/Lux3's are you using?

2. Does the area that you drop the optic in account for the tab? Are you supposed to remove the tab?

3. Why are the powerpacks two piece? What purpose is there in seperating a powerpack into two?

4. What are the new high low switches you refer to?

5. Since they are all made of one material and so small, is there alot of heat? Will your hand get hot holding it?

6. Availability and price?


----------



## daloosh (May 19, 2004)

Looks awesome, Jets! Very useful and small. 
Same questions as Sygyzy, centering around when will you be making them and what will they set us back?

daloosh


----------



## BC0311 (May 19, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Oh man... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif

You keep turning out eye-popping Arc LS customs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Britt


----------



## Jets22 (May 19, 2004)

Well, you can't be first..the first 3 are sold....but your first on this list.. that's a good thing. Appreciate the positive feedback.


----------



## kevindick (May 19, 2004)

Hey, is this light any different from the one I just bought from you (and am eagerly awiting it's delivery)? I want to know whether I should feel smug at having got one early or should be preparing myself to dip into the old mad money again.


----------



## *PS* (May 19, 2004)

Very interesting,also I take one.
Please sent me a pm with the amount,

Thanks,

Pietro.


----------



## Jets22 (May 19, 2004)

The optic (if used) rests at the bottom of the head.. The tab does not need removed because the collar is what is centering the optic, not the head. The tab is actually above the edge of the head but the design of the collar holds it in place..

The arc custom (actually the CPF auction light) in the picture is for scale. The new light is smaller in diamater than the modified arc customs I built. It also has more mass in the design to aid in heatsinking.

Price..new someone would ask. Hate this part...My Arc 3W customs were $155.00 delivered.. These will be around $165.00 give or take delivered (within the U.S) This is will both powerpacks. High low switches all the goodies.


----------



## marcspar (May 19, 2004)

I want one. How do I get in line?

Marc


----------



## Prolepsis (May 19, 2004)

That light is huge! Joking! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Awesome light. Looks to kill everything else regarding size to lumen ratio. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Brock, do you know how many you are planning on building?


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 19, 2004)

I'm in for (3) complete/full units.


----------



## Jets22 (May 19, 2004)

looks like only a run of 25 lights right now..some are alreadys sold..There is not going to be much /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif around here for the next few weeks.. Appreciate all the positive feedback guys..


----------



## neo_xeno (May 19, 2004)

i'll take one, put me on the list


----------



## Jets22 (May 19, 2004)

I'm going to open this up to paypal confirmed orders on these..same as the N-cells.. The price will be $165.00..I'll try to do that including shipping guys..but it will be tight. The people wanting one .can confirm the order below .. I will use the Paypal payments to confirm the order...Thanks guys


----------



## Monolith (May 19, 2004)

Paypal sent for one....we'll see how long I last with only one... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## *PS* (May 19, 2004)

Hi Jets,
As I have write in previous post I take one,but I want to know the total included the shipping for the Italy.
I have sent also a pm.

Pietro.


----------



## Kiessling (May 19, 2004)

I am in for one, sure!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
beautiful.
bernhard

EDIT:
watertight?
other optix usable?
driver options?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 19, 2004)

Good choice Bernhard /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Jets22, Ditto Pietro, I am always the first in this list, but I am waiting total amount before Paypal sending.
I want one for sure, don't sell my place /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## daz (May 19, 2004)

Hi Brock,you are certainly making some real cool lights and the photos aren`t bad either...Can you put me down for one please...PayPal sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Kiessling (May 19, 2004)

Yepp Pascal ... we can fully agree! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
This one is needed ... PayPal sent incl. add. $5 intl. shipping.
Brock, if this won't cover it, I'll send more asap. 
Now ... let's talk about selling Pascal's place ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard


----------



## marcspar (May 19, 2004)

Brock,

Paypal sent. (The CPF auction is not going too shabby, either!)

Thanks for the great lights & supporting the forums....

Marc


----------



## Prolepsis (May 19, 2004)

Woot! PayPal sent.

Thanks Brock! Now I don't know whether to EDC this bad boy or a FireFly Rev.2 or a VIP or my ARC4+ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I don't know how FrenchyLed figures out which light to carry, since he has such an extensive collection. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif But, in this case, FrenchyLed, I should be getting my super Jets22 light before you... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Jets22 (May 19, 2004)

Hey Bernhard...can I use yours for the water test???? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Thanks for the orders guys..BTW: If these were to be Anodized what color would you guys like? There would only one color.. Thought I would get some feedback now.


----------



## Kiessling (May 19, 2004)

any color!
and I'll think about your offer for the water test ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
bernhard


----------



## Jets22 (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Bernhard


----------



## Jets22 (May 19, 2004)

Hey Monolith...Only one...what will the children say...LOL
(Thanks for the new order)

DAZ, You have something else coming.... It will go along-side that Brass paperweight ya got in the cabinet Mandy got you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Prolepsis (May 19, 2004)

I vote for black. Personal preference, of course.

But then again, the polished silver = awesome, so I'd choose that first. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hotbeam (May 19, 2004)

Very nice Jets! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## daloosh (May 19, 2004)

Hey Jets, looks nice. Does it have orings? Can you dunk it?

thanks
daloosh


----------



## Jets22 (May 19, 2004)

I milled the head for custom o-ring and it works great..

(only 17 still available)


----------



## Monolith (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
BTW: If these were to be Anodized what color would you guys like? There would only one color.. Thought I would get some feedback now. 

[/ QUOTE ]

See, I knew you'd come up with a way to get me to get more than one. Now I'd have to have one in silver and one anodized....just think what would happen if you had assorted colors....... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## neo_xeno (May 19, 2004)

Paypal Sent
thanks, Kyle


----------



## Jets22 (May 19, 2004)

Monolith, for you.. I would do a signature Jets22 package...all serial matched and assorted colors.. LOL

((16 available))


----------



## Monolith (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
Monolith, for you.. I would do a signature Jets22 package...all serial matched and assorted colors.. LOL

((16 available)) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'd have to get a bank loan /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif .....how about one more that has all 16 colors on it (and only one serial number...)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Jets22 (May 19, 2004)

The monolith signature rainbow will call it.


----------



## spica (May 20, 2004)

Jets,
This light is...Wow! 
I would like hard anodized preferably natural, black ok too.

Will it have power pack tritium dot and toxic green glow powder? 

-spica


----------



## daz (May 20, 2004)

WOW Thanks Brock...I wonder what it is..You are always doing wonderful things with flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Atomic6 (May 20, 2004)

I'll take one please. PayPal Sent. Thanks

If available-I'd say Larry Light Green, Gunmetal Grey or any other color anodize over the polished.


----------



## *PS* (May 20, 2004)

Jets,
PayPal sent for one.
Thanks,

Pietro.


----------



## flashlight (May 20, 2004)

Wait! I want one. I can't get into PayPal, must be everyone trying to send you money Brock. Hey, I thot I was on the pre-pre-order list! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif Please reserve one for me until I can get into PayPal /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 20, 2004)

Finally got thru' to PayPal! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

Brock,

Is the CR2 body the same diameter as the 123 body? Can't tell from your photos. Why don't you send your next prototypes to me & I'll do some really nice pics of them like these.









Of course, I get to keep the protos /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Any option to buy an extra head?

Will any of the new IMS reflectors fit?

By the way, I think you're slacking a bit, how come no tritium capsule & glow coating? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif Btw, I really like the Custom Arc LS a lot. Please let me know if you can make another one with a hi-lo switch from the Arc clear-outs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 20, 2004)

Ok, Brock, Paypal sent with an additional $5 for shipment !

Thanks.


----------



## Jets22 (May 20, 2004)

Wow...now those are some beautiful photos..
I never thought of extra heads...good idea though..

{only 12 available as of this morning.)
thanks everyone


----------



## marcspar (May 20, 2004)

Brock,

Glow or no glow?

Marc


----------



## Frenchyled (May 20, 2004)

Glow, Glow please /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## marcspar (May 20, 2004)

I agree - tritium, glow powder, or preferably, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif BOTH! Just lets us know your plans, Brock.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## flashlight (May 20, 2004)

BOTH! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Jets22 (May 20, 2004)

Will see what I can fit in there..With just optics I could make this thing look radioactive ..(that was my original plan) I might be able to offer a tritium dot as an option on these guys (if you want one e-mail me at home) I'll try to get feel for how many want it and how it would impact the price. As I posted last night..I've already upgraded the lights to have 2 high low switches instead of one and interchangable battery bases...Let me know...Thanks again everyone.


----------



## flashlight (May 20, 2004)

Thank you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Kiessling (May 20, 2004)

coool!
I'd like everything, just name your price bud!
and don't tell my girl /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
bernhard


----------



## jdriller (May 20, 2004)

I'm in. PP sent


----------



## Jets22 (May 20, 2004)

I made the revisions on the prototype last night.. The tail sections now can be swaped between battery packs..(threads changed) The tail section with the indexed lanyard attatchment points (this was originally only for the 123 powerpack can now be swaped over to the smaller powerpack. I have to say guys I'm really happy with this light.. I just built out another head with a MM lite and T bin 3W.... with the two stage switch it rocks!!!! I mean in flood mode it FILLS a room.. I just tried a NX-01 in this head ( will include a couple beam shots..) Very nice.. I like the NX-01 and low profile optic so far.. The knurling turned out really nice and feels good. Hope you like the new shots..(I know I need a camera)

The pic with the Arc powerpack is just to help you out with scale, with the short powerpack installed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif The first beam shot is low beam using only a MM lite and 3W T the last is the same head on high beam. (excuse the way my camera reacts)web page web page web page web page


----------



## daloosh (May 20, 2004)

Very cool Jets! You mentioned the head has an o-ring, is there an o-ring in the tail also? Does it need one to be watertight?

Also, how hot does it get with the CR2, or how long can I run it in that way?

thanks
daloosh


----------



## McGizmo (May 20, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Cool Jetts! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Jets22 (May 20, 2004)

I have not run one of the proto-types very long.. 10 minutes or so.. The design should offer very good thermal management in either configuration. The tail does not have an o-ring..it does not leak with the design itself... I may add an utra thin o ring however. The head offers a main body o ring that protects the battery compartment and electronics. The retaining collor may get an additional O ring.. (this is being looked at already this afternoon) The light was designed to be water resistant but do to the removable collar ..I'm not going to say water proof /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I know someone will forget to tighten the bezel and decide to jump in the pool or hot-tub and then I'll get an e-mail...."hey, my light quit working"

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif ((10 left)


----------



## Miciobigio (May 20, 2004)

One for me !!!!!

Paypal sent with an additional $5 for shipment /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## daloosh (May 20, 2004)

OK Jets, I'm in. Paypal sent.

I'd like to vote for:
1) Three o-rings for maximum water protection (promise not to jump into hottub)
2) Clear, green or blue anodize, we all have too many black and natural lites
3) Tritium and/or glow, depending on cost

Can't wait!
daloosh


----------



## Sniperboy (May 20, 2004)

Nice looking light there Q!! As always I am impressed. While I was reading your thread I came up with a list of questions to ask you (I think I am on question #25) right now.. maybe I can email you or call you at home so you can address my concerns and comments.. 

hee hee /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif all joking aside bud.. I like it.. please put one aside for me.. and make sure it's badder and brighter than Duane's or Allen's..

Gimme a subdued finish.. tridium and nuke powder!
Let me know how much I owe you - and lets put it on the tab.


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 20, 2004)

PayPal sent for (3) complete sets with all the goodies, adapters, etc.


----------



## Jets22 (May 20, 2004)

Sniper..Your covered my friend.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

OK...Since Bernhard has given me the OK to use his custom light for testing (Well...he didn't actually say I could /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif)

Since Bernhard said I could throw his light in the water and see what happens.... I figured what the heck /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Seriously, you wanted to know if it would go underwater..well here it is.. This is my new light under water ( I will add that this is ONLY using the main body O-ring) The bezel has no O rings and is just snug down on the NX-01 optic in this picture.. I think you have no worries using this thing in the rain.. I'm still looking to add o-rings but the design is stable..I still don't want to say it's waterproof though,,,Hope you guys like the photos.. Thanks again everyone
web page web page


----------



## javafool (May 20, 2004)

Paypal sent, thank you. I don't care so much what color but I would like it to be anodized.

TerryF


----------



## Jets22 (May 20, 2004)

According to Paypal...only 5 light left..appreciate all the new orders..


----------



## DumboRAT (May 20, 2004)

Brock,

One for me, bruddah. PayPal *SENT* !! 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Stainless (May 20, 2004)

For those of us who are just tuning in...
1. Could you describe the two stage switch?
2. Would you sell just the CR123A option? (with nuke & glow)


----------



## coachbigdog (May 21, 2004)

Jets,have you figured an approximate run time?


----------



## Jets22 (May 21, 2004)

Hey coach..I believe someone has done a graph of the MM+ run-time on a single 123 cell. I'll try to pull it up. talk soon

((4 left)) 

Thank Allen!


----------



## Kiessling (May 21, 2004)

So bud ... you throw MY light in the water? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
means that MINE is already built /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif?
bernhard


----------



## daloosh (May 21, 2004)

Hey Stainless! Happy Birthday and many more!!!

daloosh


----------



## Jets22 (May 21, 2004)

Bernhard...we knew ya wouldn't mind......No..since yours passed the test.I'm keeping that one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I have talked to the plate company doing the HA on the N cell bodies.. I'm not happy with the batch to batch variations on parts (typical with HA) I've rejected the N cell bodies and they are being re-run. I believe most have seen The Titanium Nitride plating I have done on some of my customs and for Don and the McLux...I'm seriously thinking of doing something special and running these lights in the new Black Titanium Nitride. I have some other parts that are being done now and if I can work out a deal to do these custom lights....I might just go that way.. As many know this stuff is high tech stuff. Will see what I can do on price because it's expensive versus other plating. I have worked with this stuff before so maybe I can work something out.. (I hope) 

I talked to Wayne (huge help on this project) last night, he is putting my parts together to complete the lights.


----------



## Jets22 (May 21, 2004)

Stainless...sorry, happy B-day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

As for your question....No..not looking at selling just the 123 yet..who knows down the road... maybe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Miciobigio (May 21, 2004)

My vote is for HA natural .

Thanks .


----------



## Kelvin (May 21, 2004)

I'm in for one.

PM & PP sent.


----------



## Jets22 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the order..only 3 lights left..

I updated my post on the page before this for everyone.. If I can work out a fair price..I would like to offer these in a custom black Titanium Nitride finish.. This would be a nice exotic finish and have WAY better consistency in color than HA variations. I think alot of people have seen my Titanium Nitride custom Arcs I built and also the limited number of Nitrided McLux lights for Don. I have worked with this stuff for the last year and been happy with the results.


----------



## Kiessling (May 21, 2004)

ooohhhhh yesssss !!!!!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
bernhard


----------



## Jets22 (May 21, 2004)

figured you would like that one Bernhard


----------



## javafool (May 21, 2004)

These lights are sounding better all the time. Glad I got my order in!!!


----------



## PhotonFanatic (May 21, 2004)

OK, OK, OK, I give up. I'd like one, too, with all the bells and whistles that you keep adding on, seemingly every hour. PP sent for the basic cost, let me know how much more you need when everything is finalized. I'd like an anodized version.


----------



## Jets22 (May 21, 2004)

just to clear this up..The lights were all going to be polished by me.. I have since been frustrated with HA plating yet again today.. I know why everyone has problems with this stuff now.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif.. This total custom run will either be polished or plated with Black Titanium Nitride.. I'm not even thinking about putting HA on these anymore.. I believe there are way to many variables ... and with a multi part light design (like this light is) I don't want to take the risks.


----------



## Monolith (May 21, 2004)

I give up! I'll take a black one too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

Paypal sent.


----------



## Jets22 (May 21, 2004)

Monolith ..Your on my christmas card list buddy!!!


----------



## Jets22 (May 21, 2004)

I think this run is sold out...I'll update tomorrow


----------



## Billson (May 21, 2004)

How durable is the titanium nitride compared to HA3?


----------



## Kelvin (May 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
This total custom run will either be polished or plated with Black Titanium Nitride

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm sorry for not being completely up to speed here...how is the durability of the titanium nitride plating? If it's durable enough for edc use, I'd be all for it. However, either of these two options sound sweet, and I'm sure I'll be happy with whichever you choose.

Just glad I got in in time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DumboRAT (May 21, 2004)

Brock,

Dude, you rock. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Black TiN or natural HAIII, you know I'm down for either, and that I'd gladly throw-down a few more bucks, too - the more exotic, the better. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

And yup, if you can fit some glow and/or some Tritium in there, bro, I'll gladly chip-in for that, too.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Jets22 (May 21, 2004)

Guys, TiN is around 77 or better on the Rockwell.. They plate high speed drill bits with this stuff to give ya an idea.. Unlike other forms of plating, this plate will actually bond to material slightly below the surface layer. It also only needs very thin layers.. WILD stuff.. worth reading about.


----------



## Stainless (May 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
Guys, TiN is around 77 or better on the Rockwell.. They plate high speed drill bits with this stuff to give ya an idea.. Unlike other forms of plating, this plate will actually bond to material slightly below the surface layer. It also only needs very thin layers.. WILD stuff.. worth reading about. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This package is probably out of my price range - but this coating stuff sounds VERY TEMPYING...

Thanks guys for the Birthday greetings! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif


----------



## kevindick (May 21, 2004)

I'm sold on the black TiN. Oh yeah, and an unobtanium tailcap. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Miciobigio (May 22, 2004)

Brock,

an important question :

What is the name of this light ??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (May 22, 2004)

Black Titanium Nitride sounds great! I'm liking this light more every minute. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## *PS* (May 22, 2004)

Also I vote for black TiN,but I like too gold TiN.

Pietro.


----------



## flashlight (May 22, 2004)

Yes! Black TiN & don't forget the tritum & glow powder too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 24, 2004)

Brock,

I didn't say it sooner, because this weekend the weather was fine, but definitively yes I want mine plated with Black Titanium Nitride. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Many thanks to offer us this wonderful choice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## neo_xeno (May 24, 2004)

another vote for black TiN!


----------



## PhotonFanatic (May 24, 2004)

Ditto on the black TiN, but isn't it really AlTiN?


----------



## daloosh (May 24, 2004)

I look to be in the minority, but I like polished. Clean, sharp look, different from all the others. I mean, with black XM-2 and black VIP and gunmetal Firefly, a shiny beautiful Jets creation sounds refreshing to me.

daloosh


----------



## LLLean (May 25, 2004)

Jets22,

Am I too late?? Looks like a great light for its size. If available, I like to order one. Please let me know. Also, i live in Singapore, by the way.

- LLL


----------



## Jets22 (May 25, 2004)

Ok, sorry for the lack of posts..been pulling 16+ hour days /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif
Wanted to give an update.. All the body componets are fully machined for the lights.. Wayne is getting all the converter board , tail pack switches and other needed componets together from the shop (thanks again Wayne) I have reached a deal for the bodies to be Titanium Nitride plated in black.. I have used this stuff before and it's high tech plating to say the least /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I have spent the last couple days getting all the body componets put into individual pack for the Nitride work.. These have been UPS sent yesterday.. The Nitride will take (according to them) 10 days upon arrival.. I should have all the electronics once the lights get back from plating. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

The N cell HA run went for re-run today..I have not seen anything yet.(please say a little prayer) I machined all the components for that run and then had to machine 3 individual delrin caps for each of those body to make sure we had no ground problems with the plating.. 
Also..on the N cell bodies, I have modified around 15 heads that were having threading issues into the N-cell bodies (all have worked correctly once this mod was done. This was ONLY on the heads that had a threading issue..This was due to having slightly different thread depths on different version Arc AAA heads.. So this issue is resolved.. If you need this done for any heads still out there..just e-mail me at [email protected](thanks guys) I have been doing this for free and refunding postage as well..( I hate when something doesn't work /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif)

(since I had 72 hours)
Lastly..Since I started doing the custom lights alot of people have asked what I call a light or "you need a logo or something" Well.. I came up with a logo that fits (I think?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif) I machined these out of Solid billet aluminium. The logo is machined on Both sides and has a split ring attatchment point with slight counterbore . under the logo is a pad that has been machined this will contain serial numbers. (or whatever) All the edges have been radius milled for a smooth flowing outer edge.. Oh yeah.....I can't NOT have ...a nice toxic green glow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif The center of the nuclear logo has been bored all the way through, and a tritium insert suspended in the middle. The edges of this part have been slightly counterbored also.. ALOT.. of machine time is involved in this little guy..thought you guys might like a look. web page web page web page web page


----------



## *PS* (May 26, 2004)

Jets,
it is very,very nice!
Your brain is a volcano of ideas!

Pietro.


----------



## kongfuchicken (May 26, 2004)

Holy monkeys! 
That logo is seeeriously cool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 26, 2004)

Jets, cool stuff but seriously dude, you need to send them to me to take better photos for you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 26, 2004)

Is it a radioactive logo? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
Serial number, serial number /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif Can I have number 001 or 007 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
great work, Brock. Thanks for this good job /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Except for the pictures /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif But Flashligth can help you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## daloosh (May 26, 2004)

Awesome stuff, Brock, but like flashlight says, you gotta send these things to him, or to me, for some proper photography. That could be something we do next time I'm in Fla. Your lights really are artistry!

daloosh


----------



## d'mo (May 26, 2004)

I'm in too! Please add me to the list.


----------



## flashlight (May 26, 2004)

Frenchy & daloosh, thanks for the endorsement guys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

daloosh, I think you can a good job too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Jets, pleease don't cut me off! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Jets22 (May 26, 2004)

I milled these new Key/fobs and went into the shop this morning and ran them in the ceramic media and water tumbler for 20 minutes.. I then bead blasted each by hand and mounted the tritium.. I have to say..they look cool.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif ALOT of work to produce one but a cool item.. I took a couple pictures of the revised model.. I hope to be able to offer these.

web page web page web page


----------



## kongfuchicken (May 26, 2004)

If you do, you can count me in for one!
Oh and Frenchy, I was in for 007 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## marcspar (May 26, 2004)

I'm in also!

Marc


----------



## BC0311 (May 26, 2004)

Wow, very /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif ! I'd like one, too! 

It'll look great attached to my Jets22 Amber LS:


----------



## Kiessling (May 26, 2004)

can't wait for this light to show up here ... this is seriously cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
bernhard


----------



## Jets22 (May 26, 2004)

Those key-rings take alot of machine work time .. I couldn't believe what I had in them.. I made some , and the first 5 got sold by Sunday night. I really like them..I already have one on my key-ring..I had 4 people ask where to get one just standing in various check-out lines.....Thanks everyone


----------



## flashlight (May 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
Those key-rings take alot of machine work time .. I couldn't believe what I had in them.. I made some , and the first 5 got sold by Sunday night. I really like them..I already have one on my key-ring..I had 4 people ask where to get one just standing in various check-out lines.....Thanks everyone 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not only are you a great craftsman but you're also a good salesman too Jets. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## flashworm (May 27, 2004)

if u make more i like one too


----------



## spica (May 27, 2004)

I would like a key-ring logo fob too. These are priceless...but how much are they? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-spica


----------



## Jets22 (May 27, 2004)

Priceless......

I have alot of time in these...(honestly, if I charged for 1/4 of the machine time alone ..You still would hate the price...

I'll post as soon as possible


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 1, 2004)

jets, what's the status on these lights?


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 2, 2004)

yo ditto, I am drooling /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif
bernhard


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 2, 2004)

Bernhard,

I am drooling too, I am waiting for about 12 parcels from U.S /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif I shall not hold the shock nervously /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
Bernhard,

I am drooling too, I am waiting for about 12 parcels from U.S /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif I shall not hold the shock nervously /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lucky you, I only have about 8 or 9, plus you have one to send out right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 2, 2004)

ah ya, the waiting ... always the fear that it might get lost ... terrible. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Brock ... any updates on this one bud?

bernhard


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 2, 2004)

Glad you asked.. The electronics package,, custom switches and optics have shipped from Wayne (thanks WAYNE!!!!) The bodies are being Titanium Carbo nitrided also..(Maybe today actually) I have custom O rings being sent in next week (this was not in the design but may be added) The main body O rings have come in .. As soon as the parts hit my door I will start putting them all together.. shouldn't be long actually guys.. this is flowing along.. I'm putting 14-16 hour days in on these projects ..LOTS of phone calls and changes being done to refine the light as much as possible.. I'm really happy with this one so far.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I am trying to add a battery cushion between the electronics and battery contact (will see) I have a couple different proto-type lights out being abused right now .. Plus the one I've been using for the last month.. Trying to work everything out.. All is looking really good though.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 2, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Brock !!!
really can't wait!
bernhard


----------



## flashlight (Jun 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
ah ya, the waiting ... always the fear that it might get lost ... terrible. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Brock ... any updates on this one bud?

bernhard 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bernhard,

Have you been to Singapore before? 'Ah yah' or 'Aiyah' is a very common Singaporean colloquial expression of frustration /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Brock,

Perhaps you should organize a FLAT - Florida Assembly Team. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Cheers,
Cyril


----------



## Miciobigio (Jun 3, 2004)

Great news /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Thanks Brock !


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 3, 2004)

Wow!
Sounds like this light is going to be really impressive!
I can't wait for pictures of a finished model /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## lstarks (Jun 3, 2004)

In an earlier post it was implied that these are probably sold out. Is there any chance that one is still available? It sounds like an awesome light.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 3, 2004)

flashlight ... not been there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
but in German you say "Ah ja ..." and it means ah yeah!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard

P.S.: Brock ... where's my light? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 3, 2004)

Waiting on a Down-boy Bernahard...ya had to ask for something special didn't ya!!!... LOL Be done soon... And I know something else that will be going to Germany soon also.. (But I'll let ya hang for awhile on that one) 

AND before I get a bunch of e-mails..This new light is not available with a down-boy (this was on something else for my German friend..)

I might have some photos tomorrow of the plated bodies..

Oh Boy..it's going to be like Christmas !!!!


----------



## flashlight (Jun 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
flashlight ... not been there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
but in German you say "Ah ja ..." and it means ah yeah!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard

P.S.: Brock ... where's my light? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ja, Herr Kiessling, and you are willkommen to visit /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Brock, can't wait to see your (crummy) pictures /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif They do no justice at all to the beauty of your lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif Luckily you make better lights than photos /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 4, 2004)

Guys.. I have to say, this new plating process I put on the light........ is WAY beyond what I thought it would be like.. The finish is great looking and this is the latest and greatest in Titanium carbo nitride plating.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Well worth the added expense (it does not come cheap as most of you know that have tried using this advanced plating process)

I only got some of the parts back..so I had to rob my end cap off the prototype.. The bezels and bodies look GREAT!!!! 

Now for the crappy photo web page web page


----------



## *PS* (Jun 4, 2004)

The dark side of the 3W LS Jets22 Flashlight!

Pietro.


----------



## jtice (Jun 4, 2004)

OK, I have been known to miss things,,, but....
Has there been a price set for these yet?

At any rate,,,, put me on the list! I want one please !

Excellent work Jets !!


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 4, 2004)

Gladius..Like the pic my friend!!!


----------



## *PS* (Jun 4, 2004)

No bad the pics.You are on the right road.Or not?

Pietro.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 4, 2004)

looking great!


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 4, 2004)

I second you gladius, no so bad, better than usual /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Maybe, before I'll receive my Jets22 3W LS, brock will be a professional photographer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Just kidding Brock /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Don't forget my holidays, I can't wait /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 4, 2004)

actually, I think those /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif photos of yours are becoming some kind of "trade mark" now ... don't change to better ones, I'd really miss them this way /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
and no, they do not do justice to your lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

now you made me curious .. PM sent!

bernhard


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 4, 2004)

Guys.... A camera and lessons are my only hope ..These photos are horrible I know.. (but hey, when you receive the light you will go ..."WOW!!!..that looks alot better than the picture"


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 4, 2004)

Just to confirm orders... All who have paid by Paypal..please start a new confirmed list starting below...I believe there should be 27 or 28 lights... 2 that were early pre-orders /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 24 paypal and one money order...
Thanks guys..I just want to double check all the orders on these..So I can match names up and dates.. Thanks


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 4, 2004)

ordered and paid by paypal some time ago.
bernhard


----------



## javafool (Jun 4, 2004)

Just checked and paypal sent 5/20/04 for $165.

Terry Fisher or it could be Terril.


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 4, 2004)

paid by paypal when u first introduced the light
Kyle


----------



## jdriller (Jun 4, 2004)

Sent PP on 5/20 

jmdrills/Jody


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 4, 2004)

PP sent on May 5th, 2004
Li ([email protected])
I believe I have number 7 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kevindick (Jun 4, 2004)

PayPal sent May 12, 2004


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 4, 2004)

Ordered and paid by Paypal for 15 of these a long time ago. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Britt


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 4, 2004)

Britt...You crack me up buddy

I just built one of the lights out with the new electronics from Wayne (I got an expensive box of goodies from Wayne yesterday..LOL Thanks Wayne!!!)

I had a half worn out lithium CR2 only registering 2.1V to use.. I ran the light without the optic in flood mode.. I designed the area really dished out to produce a very wide (blanket of light)...Guys.. I have a slightly oversized 2 car garage.. this light lit the whole garage up while standing in the one corner.. I could not believe it really..I could see EVERYTHING.. Anyways...enough rants..just had to let you guys know..So far so good.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 4, 2004)

PayPal sent on 05/20 for (3) complete units.

Subject: 
(3) New 3W LS Jets22 Light 
Note: 
All (3) complete units, with all the goodies, adapters and whatever other cool stuff you want to include.


----------



## Ronrph (Jun 4, 2004)

Transaction Details 





Payment Sent (ID #3T331374AS693142R) 




Related Transactions 
Date Type Status Details 
May 19, 2004 Payment To Brock Mccracken Completed ... 
May 19, 2004 Transfer From Bank Account Completed Details 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Name: 
Brock Mccracken 
Email: 
[email protected] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Total Amount: 
-$165.00 USD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Date: 
May 19, 2004 
Time: 
21:44:10 PDT 
Status: 
Completed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Subject: 
new light 
Note: 
I would like to order one of your new lights- thank you. 
Shipping Address:

Ronald Isenburg 
3 Fairview Lane
Hazlet, NJ 07730
United States
Confirmed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Funding Type: 
Instant Transfer 
Funding Source: 
$165.00 USD - Fleet Bank Checking (Confirmed) XXXXXX7687 
Back Up Funding Source: 
Discover Card XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-7104


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 4, 2004)

looking good guys..thanks for posting.. Helps alot!!! all that have listed are confirmed on my list also..WONDERFUL when something comes together..

BTW: I invited my big brother to come visit in here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif If someone starts posting saying he's Jets22's brother, don't believe anything he says /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif..LOL


----------



## Kelvin (Jun 4, 2004)

Paypal sent on 5/21.

Neil


----------



## cue003 (Jun 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
I milled these new Key/fobs and went into the shop this morning and ran them in the ceramic media and water tumbler for 20 minutes.. I then bead blasted each by hand and mounted the tritium.. I have to say..they look cool.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif ALOT of work to produce one but a cool item.. I took a couple pictures of the revised model.. I hope to be able to offer these.

web page web page web page 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would be interested in 2 or 3 of these key/fobs.

Thanks and great work.


----------



## marcspar (Jun 4, 2004)

Brock,

I paypal'd when first offered. If you need the details, let me know....

Marc


----------



## jtice (Jun 4, 2004)

ummmm, hmmm, it seems I have missed out on these some how?
I just noticed this thread a couple days ago! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

I didnt see a price anywhere either?

How much are these?
Can I still order one? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 4, 2004)

jtice, their $165, don't know if there's any left though


----------



## Prolepsis (Jun 4, 2004)

Jtice: I think they are all sold out, but Jets22 will know for sure.

Brock: I ordered and PayPalled for two--
a) Pre-pre-order (am likely one of the two that you mentioned) before the lights were officially announced.
b) Order after the lights were officially announced (and I realized that I need two, not one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif).

I can dig up the paypal dates if need be.

Many thanks again,
eric t


----------



## Monolith (Jun 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
Just to confirm orders... All who have paid by Paypal..please start a new confirmed list starting below...I believe there should be 27 or 28 lights... 2 that were early pre-orders /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 24 paypal and one money order...
Thanks guys..I just want to double check all the orders on these..So I can match names up and dates.. Thanks 

[/ QUOTE ]

PayPaled on 5/19/04 for one light.

PayPaled on 5/21/04 for one light (I only lasted two days with only one). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

That makes two total with another "Monolith Signature Rainbow" one to be ordered.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## daloosh (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi Jets

Paypal sent 5/20 for one.

daloosh


----------



## *PS* (Jun 5, 2004)

Hi Jets,
PayPal sent May 19, 2004 for one.

Pietro.


----------



## Miciobigio (Jun 5, 2004)

Jets you have really BIG hands ( or this light is really tiny ! ) .


Paypal sent 20/05/04 for 1 light 165$+5$ int. ship. :

Dear marco valenzi,

This email confirms that you sent $170.00 USD to jetfumes @ webtv.net

------------------------------
Payment Details
------------------------------

Amount: $170.00 USD
Transaction ID: 2VJ308601E922334L
Subject: new 3watt light for miciobigio


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 5, 2004)

First to order, after all pre-orders /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
But not first to paypal /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Paypal sent for $170 (International /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif) on 05/20/04.

Thanks to send mine with number 001 or 007, as required /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks Brock /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## flashworm (Jun 5, 2004)

paypal sent 5/22, i should be one of the last on the list.
terry chiew or [email protected]


----------



## energized (Jun 6, 2004)

I went to the post office first thing this morning to pick up the flashlight. Thanks for the call and email to let me know it was on its way. The flashlight arrived and on inspection it is beautifully machined. I have an engineering background and can appreciate what care went into this little light. Thank you so much. I showed it to my wife later and she asked two very astute questions. The first is What else does he make? and the second, asked very seriously, was
"Is it Nasa issue?". 

The picture in this forum is a very good photo. I can vouch, that in this case the object is prettier even than the picture. Great work.
Dan


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 6, 2004)

Dan,

Your French Bonus was sent on Thursday June 3th. It'll take from 5 to 15 days to arrive. Let me know when it'll arrive. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

If you have a camera, can you post some pictures of your awesome Jets22 flashlight ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 6, 2004)

PayPal sent 20 May. Thanks Brock.


----------



## *PS* (Jun 7, 2004)

This is the nuke key/fob arrived this morning. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Very cool and a fine handmade piece. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
Thanks again,Brock! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif







Pietro.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 7, 2004)

Pietro /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 7, 2004)

What a GREAT photo of my Key fob!!!! I need a camera..I've had it .

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
What a GREAT photo of my Key fob!!!! I need a camera..I've had it .

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think you can afford to buy a new one already Brock /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 7, 2004)

My wife did buy me one but ....I can't get good photos out of it...It's a HP 3.2 (15X 735 HP Photosmart) That's why I've been still framing off my video camera.. (I think it's me)


----------



## DumboRAT (Jun 7, 2004)

Damn cool, Brock! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif This little sucker is gonna rock!

*Confirmation* -

Payment Sent (ID #1AL4168080279753J) 

Name: 
Brock Mccracken 
Email: 
[email protected] 

Total Amount: 
-$165.00 USD 

Date: 
May 20, 2004 
Time: 
21:26:38 PDT 
Status: 
Completed 

Subject: 
Custom 3W Light 
Note: 
Hey Brock old buddy, this one is for your custom 3W light. As per this CPF thread: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=570907&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=365&fpart=1&vc=1 

Thank you, it's gonna be AWESOME !!! 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


Allen 
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 8, 2004)

Guys..I have added yet something else to the light.. In the flood mode there was no lens in the original design.. I really did not like not having a lens of some sort up front.. I have been working with a large company down in Florida that does laser precision cutting. I ordered a custom sheet of optic clear polycarbonate .030 lens material.. beautiful stuff.. I just saw the Hybrid laser do some incredible cutting of this material.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I got the first 10 cut and OK'ed the run of the rest of the lenses.. Here's a shot of the (production head) with the lens installed. If you remove the optic you will use a different thickness O-ring and the new custom lens.. web page


----------



## *PS* (Jun 8, 2004)

I prefer mineral (or sapphire)glass,but if I can replace the poly lens,for me it is OK.

Pietro.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 8, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif great!
when?
bernhard /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 8, 2004)

You are free to replace with what you wish...(you will need a 21mm X .030)

I have the electronics and most of the switches in.. the optics should be this week.. the bodies should be this week.. The custom thin O-rings should be first of next.. the lens should be this week .. I'm hoping to have them shipping within 10 days from thursday of this week...


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 8, 2004)

good to hear jets, can't wait to play with this light!


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 8, 2004)

ah ... cool!
I am really looking forward to this one!
bernhard


----------



## *PS* (Jun 8, 2004)

Excellent!
Therefore making a little of calculations, and Italian postal service allowing, mine 3W LS would have to arrive at the beginning of July!?

Pietro.


----------



## DumboRAT (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Brock,

Dood, if any of this is carrying you over your initial cost projections, please feel free to hit me (us?) up for some more $$s /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

BTW, will this light have your "trademark" glow? tritium?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Awesome stuff, brother!

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Prolepsis (Jun 9, 2004)

Ditto on what Allen said (needing more $$). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks guys..will see what it all comes in at.. I have been eating the costs myself..biggest being plating.. I appreciate the offers though..much appreciated..

Thanks again everyone..

Oh BTW::: Looking for a name on this new light.... if you all wish to enter a idea...(I use the name..ya get a Jets22 toy of some kind..)


----------



## Monolith (Jun 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
Oh BTW::: Looking for a name on this new light.... if you all wish to enter a idea...(I use the name..ya get a Jets22 toy of some kind..) 

[/ QUOTE ]


*Night Bullet*


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 9, 2004)

the "Black Beauty"


----------



## jdriller (Jun 9, 2004)

Black Lightning


----------



## Monolith (Jun 9, 2004)

*Black Star*


----------



## flashworm (Jun 9, 2004)

err BLACK MAMBA


----------



## Monolith (Jun 9, 2004)

*Black Brilliance*


----------



## mut (Jun 9, 2004)

JetBlack


----------



## Monolith (Jun 9, 2004)

*The Black Sun Reactor*


or possibly...with Mut's permission....


*The JetBlack Reactor*


has a definite ring to it....


----------



## Noxiousbt (Jun 10, 2004)

"THE AFTERBURNER" or maybe "PALM STAR"/"POCKET STAR"


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 10, 2004)

the Dark Diamond...


----------



## Bisley (Jun 10, 2004)

Here's your new name... _JETPAC_ ...short and sweet,describes the whole package /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gifIntroducing...the _JETPAC_ light....now that has a nice ring to it? Don'tcha think?


----------



## flashlight (Jun 10, 2004)

JetBlack LS
JetLux Star
Jets LuxStar
JetBlackStar


----------



## *PS* (Jun 10, 2004)

Jets Black Bird.( Do you remember the SR-71 Blackbird? It was a very cool jet! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif)


Pietro.


----------



## javafool (Jun 10, 2004)

How about the TiJet2+2 or TiJet22. The Ti for the Titanium Nitride coated Jet light w/dual brightness + dual power packs.

Or maybe the JetTi22 or JetTi Sabre as a kind of Star Wars light.

TerryF


----------



## marcspar (Jun 10, 2004)

How about going with some classy latin to go along with the ultra high quality light...

The Jets "Telum"

telum -i n. [a missile; a dart , javelin, spear; any weapon; a beam of light]. 


Marc


----------



## marcspar (Jun 10, 2004)

Or.... the "Jets Flame" from the latin flamma.

flamma -ae f. [a flame , blazing fire]; Transf.[a source of light, torch, star, lightning; luster, glitter; the fire or glow of passion; devouring flame, destruction].


----------



## Monolith (Jun 10, 2004)

*The Incinerator*


*Black Flame*


*Black Fusion*


*Black Alpha Radiator*


*The Black Atom*


----------



## marcspar (Jun 10, 2004)

"The Jet's Vapor Lite"


----------



## Miciobigio (Jun 10, 2004)

J. Dark Torch

J. Dark Bullet

J. Dark Light


----------



## DumboRAT (Jun 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*gladius said:*
Jets Black Bird.( Do you remember the SR-71 Blackbird? It was a very cool jet! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif )


[/ QUOTE ]

I'm with Pietro on this one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif If this name gets taken, credit should go to him, totally. 

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 10, 2004)

as a honor for the greatest plane of all times ... ditto.
bernhard


----------



## Monolith (Jun 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
as a honor for the greatest plane of all times ... ditto.
bernhard 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmmm where does that leave the _*Aurora*_?


By the way, a bit of trivia, the actual designation was "RS," but the letters were transposed during a speech and "SR" stuck because no one wanted to correct the speaker (a severe career limiting move...). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## *PS* (Jun 10, 2004)

If I am not in error the "Aurora Project" was an other plan and not that from which it is been born then the SR71"BlackBird".

Pietro.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, to stray further OT ... IMHO the SR-71 Blackbird has a perfection to its shape, an unearthly beauty .... that has yet to be beaten by any other plane, be it older or younger than the Blackbird. It is so old and still looks futuristic ... not futuristic, just perfect.
Did I say I adore this plane?
bernhard


----------



## Monolith (Jun 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
It is so old and still looks futuristic ... not futuristic, just perfect.
Did I say I adore this plane?
bernhard 

[/ QUOTE ]

No argument on the looks. By the way, I think it's okay to stray as long as you include a name such as:


*Night Spear* (playing off of "Telum")


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 10, 2004)

I agree the SR 71 is one of my favorite.. We actually got the Titanium from Russia through off-shore dummy companies to build the thing.. Needs re-fueled almost right after take-off due the fuel leaks . Does not seal until it gets up to speed due to the thermal expansion issues. As far as I have seen it's "true" top speed is still classified..they listed it's East coast West coast time for the books and "known" top speeds but never true Max Mach.

I'm liking that name right now guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Monolith (Jun 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
I agree the SR 71 is one of my favorite...I'm liking that name right now guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think you should extend the idea and *name each battery holder a different pressurized fuel tank name *....maybe even pressurize them with Nitrogen to keep the batteries in..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


....however, I hope you skip the leaking fuel part.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## *PS* (Jun 10, 2004)

The SR-71 Balckbird: [image]




[/image]


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 10, 2004)

i read somewhere it was capable of flying at speeds over mach 3.2


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I want my Jets22 Blackbird /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
Any chance to have it before my holidays ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I think this name is perfect /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## *PS* (Jun 10, 2004)

In the pics is the SR-71B.(excuse for the long OT,but I love the SR-71!).

Pietro.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 10, 2004)

this name is a very very good choice indeed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

After searching for one year I finally got my hands on a Franlin Mint Blackbird diecast model ... wow! love it.
I am really in love with that aircraft /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

How about some laser engraved BB logo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ?

bernhard

P.S:: Brock ... if you need more $$ ... paypal loaded!


----------



## *PS* (Jun 10, 2004)

Bernhard,
this is an excellent idea !
A 3W LS Jets22 Light "BlackBird",with a logo or the name engraved,would be very cool!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Pietro.


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 10, 2004)

The Jets22 SR-71 "Blackbird".... I Like it!!!

Well on to more good news!!!!! A box came tonight.. BEAUTIFUL..Black Titanium Carbo Nitrided bodies.. All the bezels came..17 of the 123 bodies, 16 of the CR2 bodies and matching tailcaps for the bodies..That
means as of tonight I have enough to complete 16 lights.. Next shippment should be next week (I'll call on that in the morning) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I put one together tonight..only change will be the optic..(I only had a NX-O1 laying around for these photos) Looks nice and bright for sure!!!

Well..here is the first pics of a completed Blackbird /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif web page web page web page web page web page

The first shot is low beam on a CR2 next High beam.. (excuse the weird camera tricks) A good shot of the blackbird (man...did I take that!!)

Started machining major components for run 2 today..


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 10, 2004)

looking good jets! i'm getting all excited now, with this, the FF and the vip coming my way this month!


----------



## marcspar (Jun 10, 2004)

She's a beauty! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif Does this mean that some might be in the mail next week?

That would ALMOST be too much to look forward to..... with my bead blasted greenie also enroute!


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 10, 2004)

Marc...looks good


----------



## daloosh (Jun 10, 2004)

Like I said, your photography skills are improving! They look terrific, and like neo xeno, with the blackbird, the vip and the ff coming, I can hardly contain myself! lol!

daloosh


----------



## Monolith (Jun 10, 2004)

*WARNING:

Blackbird ignition sequence beginning...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif







/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 10, 2004)

Your Hired!!!


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 10, 2004)

LOL, you need a new camera, Monolith! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Beautiful!


----------



## *PS* (Jun 10, 2004)

Very cool set,Monolith! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
Thanks for the pics.

Pietro.


----------



## *PS* (Jun 10, 2004)

Clarence "Kelly" Johnson is(was) the father of the SR-71;
Brock "Jets22" is the father of the 3W LS;
The SR-71 is(was?)the fastest jet planes in the world,but the 3W LS Jets22 light is certainly the brightest compact flashlight in the world!

Pietro.


----------



## Prolepsis (Jun 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*neo_xeno said:*
looking good jets! i'm getting all excited now, with this, the FF and the vip coming my way this month! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Christmas in June! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif I know how you feel!

In the other thread (2nd run), naromtap asked if there's going to glow paint--our first runs will have glowpaint, right? Because we have the Fraen optic? Fingers crossed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 11, 2004)

Very good news Brock, thanks again for this nice flashlight you made /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Nice photos Monolith /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif And Brock, yours are better than ever /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Sincerely !!

Brock, do you email each person when you'll shipped the "Blackbird" ? You know my shipment date dead-line, so as not bored you with email, I'm waiting for informations /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

And Brock don't hesitate to ask if you need more bucks for this beauty.....I saw the price you asked for the second run /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## *PS* (Jun 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*

And Brock don't hesitate to ask if you need more bucks for this beauty.....I saw the price you asked for the second run /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Brock,
also for me there isn't problem,if you need more bucks.
You only must to drop a pm or a post in this 3D.

Pietro.


----------



## marcspar (Jun 11, 2004)

I agree, let us know and paypal will be busy. (especially if that helps make things glow a little.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif)

Awesome little light!

Marc


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 11, 2004)

How does Run #2 differ for the 1st run?


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 13, 2004)

PM sent Ray..

I have worked most of this weekend on Run #1 Blackbirds.. 15 are near completion and should still be able to ship by maybe Wednesday of this week..The final batch of Run 1 to soon follow after that.. Just wanted you guys to have an update..


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 13, 2004)

update really appreciated ... can't wait!
thanx Brock!
bernhard


----------



## *PS* (Jun 13, 2004)

PICS!!PICS!!PICS!!


Pietro.


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 13, 2004)

Ok... a shot of a bunch of blackbirds nearing completion,,A shot of the optic area (this is what it will look like in Flood mode (bezel not installed of course yet) A picture of the nitride plated 123 powerpack..If you notice between the new machining and the plating process.... the gap for the two piece tail is almost completely invisible.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif looks like a one piece body.

(I have found just like black shirts..every white dust particle shows on the photos of the black nitrided parts)

web page web page web page


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice!, we're so close...
BTW, Brock, did you get my email or pm?


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 13, 2004)

New address...Sure did..it will go to that address.Thanks


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 13, 2004)

Thank you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## mut (Jun 13, 2004)

I see that it was asked before, but did not see an answer. Will the SO17XA reflector work in the BlackBird? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif

mut


----------



## DumboRAT (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn cool!

Can't wait! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks again, Brock! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 14, 2004)

Shot of some of the 6 components per light needed after machining /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif web page

Sorry Mut..The reflector will not work in this design.. the flood mode will not allow the reflector to sit in the proper angle for light transfer..


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 14, 2004)

do I see brass ??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
bernhard


----------



## daloosh (Jun 14, 2004)

I was just saying to myself, that looks suspiciously gold-colored. Hmm.

daloosh


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 14, 2004)

Same question here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
Hehe, very nice in brass indeed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## *PS* (Jun 14, 2004)

Jets,
can you post some pics of the brass Blackbird?

Pietro.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 14, 2004)

the... brassbird.
sorry, I couldn't resist /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## *PS* (Jun 14, 2004)

Brassbird? For me not sound good,maybe starbrass?


Pietro.


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 14, 2004)

Wooops...wasn't supposed to have the gold in that shot /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif..Hey..I had to machine a couple beautiful brass Blackbirds..(goldbirds)


----------



## daz (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Brock only a couple of Brass Blackbirds..(goldbirds) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 14, 2004)

I think Daron is rubbing it in..he's got number #1 Goldbird heading to England.. Daron has done alot over the past year with special projects for me.. Been a great friend and a supporter of alot of my early customs.. I only machined 4.. One is for CPF auction (probably later this week)..One is for my stash and the other one???? who knows..


----------



## Monolith (Jun 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*One is for CPF auction (probably later this week)

[/ QUOTE ]

Time for some pre-bidding.....I think the auction opening bid should be *at least $250* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

.


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Monolith.. The Brass sure is nice looking.. I'm going to polish one up and build it out this week..Probably Wednesday or Thursday.. and post the auction.. I already told Sasha about this yesterday..

Also..the rest of the lenses were cut by the laser today. I picked them up just about an hour ago.. I'll be working on the first 15 Blackbirds tomorrow and getting them probably ready to ship.. You will be getting two lenses with the first run.. (one for a spare just in case) I believe Wayne shipped the Fraen optics on Friday..so they should also be here tomorrow.


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 15, 2004)

Just an update..The shipment from Wayne ..Optics and a couple switches and such was delayed a day or so.. Mail problem...I talked with Wayne yesterday and everything remaining is in route though..this just pushes the first release back accordingly..Just wanted everyone to have an update..

NOW,on to the good stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

What do you thing is in this cool little metal box???? web page


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 15, 2004)

hm ... m&m's ?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
bernhard


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 15, 2004)

Give UP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

THE FIRST COMPLETED BLACKBIRD!!!!!! web page web page web page


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 15, 2004)

Just to let you guys know..I LOVE these boxes for packaging the light There the perfect size and around $6.00 I believe.. I had ordered some from the company in various sizes to see what would work best.. Anyways..Thought you would like seeing number 1..

I wish I could include the custom boxes with the light for you guys but don't have it in the budget. If you would like one with your light I can purchase these at my dealer cost. Let me know what everyone thinks..


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 15, 2004)

oh ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif ... I am IN!
PayPal ready on your word!
bernhard


----------



## Prolepsis (Jun 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
I wish I could include the custom boxes with the light for you guys but don't have it in the budget. If you would like one with your light I can purchase these at my dealer cost. Let me know what everyone thinks.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Brock:

I'd like a box or two. I'd be happy to pay whatever the dealer cost is. The box is too cool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

However, I wouldn't want you to end up spending lots of time tracking orders, getting more boxes, and so on--so, if it's too much of a hassle to get in the boxes and to track orders, I'd be happy without ordering the boxes, if need be. Hope this makes sense? (Long work day.)


----------



## mut (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm in for a box if it doesn't cause longer wait on light.
PP ready.

mut


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 15, 2004)

No..I ordered the sample from the company I already use ,they had the box at my door 24 hours later. Cool packaging company to deal with.. I will probably just order a bunch tomorrow.. I'll let you guys know..at that point, if you want one before shipping you can let me know.. I believe my cost is $6.00. 

BTW, I had a couple questions about the placards in the photos.. I also make custom ejection seat office chairs using B-52 (Up eject ) ejection seats..these are out of de-milled B-52's. The placards are the replacement stickers I use on the chairs after there re-painted. Just another hobby /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## mut (Jun 15, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 15, 2004)

No..I ordered the sample from the company I already use ,they had the box at my door 24 hours later. Cool packaging company to deal with.. I will probably just order a bunch tomorrow.. I'll let you guys know..at that point, if you want one before shipping you can let me know.. I believe my cost is $6.00.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 15, 2004)

PayPal sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard

P.S.: $10 for a box, not for a chair /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## naromtap (Jun 15, 2004)

I'll be up for a box aswell when the time comes!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 15, 2004)

Poorly paraphrased George Carlin - "*Since I have some things. And now I'll have more things. I'll need something to keep my new things in. Then I'll get a bigger something to keep those things in. Hmmm then I'll need something else to keep those things in. I guess I'd better get a box before I need a bigger box to put more things in.*"


*In other words, I wanna two boxes!!!!*


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 15, 2004)

Monolith..You Need the LARGE metal box to keep all the custom in...


----------



## Monolith (Jun 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
Monolith..You Need the LARGE metal box to keep all the custom in... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Time to build that Jets22 museum so I can live above it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## marcspar (Jun 15, 2004)

I am in for the box!

Marc

(even though it doen't glow.....)


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 15, 2004)

I'd like one Blackbird Hanger. PP for $10 sent; you're gonna need a little extra for packing and shipping those. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 15, 2004)

put me down for a box to when the time comes


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 15, 2004)

I like that..The "Blackbird Hanger"..I just noticed oeo2oo


----------



## kevindick (Jun 15, 2004)

Papa Papa sent for one Bravo Bravo Hangar


----------



## flashworm (Jun 16, 2004)

Put me down for a box too, thanks brock.

Paypal sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## *PS* (Jun 16, 2004)

Jets,
the hangar(shelter?)is a very nice addition,but a question:is it nuke proof? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif
PP sent($10) for the hangar.

Thanks again,

Pietro.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 16, 2004)

Brock /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

One box pleaaaaaassssssseeeeeeeee /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Thanks for your good ideas /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Paypal will send in few hours /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PeterB (Jun 16, 2004)

The box is great!
Do the ARC costums also fit into this box?

You could install a blue LED into the top cover to charge the tritium dot while the box is closed.


----------



## DumboRAT (Jun 16, 2004)

Heya Brock!

Sent you a couple of extra bucks for some thirst-quenching liquids in addition to funds for one of these nifty little "hangars" for my BlackBird. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Thanks again!

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 16, 2004)

Allen..As it hits darn near 100 today..I'll put that to good use, come 5 O'clock.. I ordered 13 more metal boxes for the Blackbird today..Should be here tomorrow.. The first 6 Complete Blackbirds should ship tomorrow afternoon..


----------



## Prolepsis (Jun 16, 2004)

I jumped on the bandwagon, ordered two, and sent it a random $$ amount (since everyone seems to be sending more than just the $6 cost).

Thanks Brock! I think I have more Jets22 lights than ARCs now! Eeps. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 16, 2004)

pp sent for one box


----------



## jdriller (Jun 16, 2004)

PP sent for a hanger


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 16, 2004)

As I sit and relax with a cool Coors Light and ponder my work on the Blackbird today..(six are complete) ..BTW:thanks for the beer Allen!!!

I thought I would pick one at Random and do some sort of beam shot.. This was taken with the video camera in a pitch Black room.. The distance is 35 or so feet, maybe a tad more..first shot is low beam..it really does work well though the picture does not show much... Second is high beam... This is also with a CR2 only showing 2.5V before the beam-shot. In flood mode the thing lights up the whole great room ..even my wife was impressed..(that's saying something right there)



web page web page /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif :


----------



## jdriller (Jun 16, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif (afterburner shot)


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 16, 2004)

You got it jdriller!!!!


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 16, 2004)

you got insurrance for your ceiling? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
pp sent for a box btw.


----------



## *PS* (Jun 17, 2004)

Very bright!
As soon as it will arrive me I will confront it with the modded LS 3W by Jets22(naturally!!).


Pietro.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 17, 2004)

When Blackbird takes off, it is necessary to close the doors of the hangar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## marcspar (Jun 17, 2004)

Pay pal plus beer $ sent for the hanger..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Marc


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks Marc...Appreciate that ..


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 18, 2004)

Well guys,
I got the speciment today and... I have tasted Heaven's nectar and found it sweet!
Oh I wish I had a camera right now! I had my hopes up for a bright light and I was not disappointed; I think I lost an eye to it.
After you install the lens in the head, the light is ready to fire up; make sure you don't aim at your eyes, head or inflammable substances.
The low level is very much like an arc aaa but with a wider and whiter beam while the high level is pretty much like an arc 4 on level 1. I don't have one to compare anymore but I can tell you it's not dimmer!
I only have one cr2 cell arround so I didn't do a runtime test on that but the 123 has been running for more than 1 hour already.
With the cr2 body, it's simply the brightest thing for its size I've ever seen. Truly impressive; I got to get more cr2 cells.
I've been using the light in flood mode (without the optics) because I find the wide flood of light really usefull. Maybe because I still can't see with my left eye right now... but mainly because the polished head acts like a reflector.
All right, for those who are waiting for a killer light, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## daloosh (Jun 18, 2004)

Sounds awesome, chicken! 
Hope mine is in the pipeline, Jets. 
Darn, didn't get those CR2s yet.

daloosh


----------



## *PS* (Jun 19, 2004)

Good,very good!!

Pietro.


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 19, 2004)

Glad your Blackbird arrived,, you were part of the first wave.. I'm happy you like the light..I have finished 6 and have them in the hangers ready to go..Hope to ship those today or monday.. Thanks everyone..


----------



## flashlight (Jun 19, 2004)

Brock, PP sent for one hangar box. Thanks.


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 22, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Ok..some more went out today via priority mail or Global priority (Bernard and Tung /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif)

Domestic priority
Marcspar, Monolith (both Blackbirds),Thomas, Isenbug, Davids

I will be updating this post as more go out.. I'm building as quickly as I can.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif.. 
Some people ordered more than 1 unit at the same time...Thanks everyone


----------



## flashlight (Jun 22, 2004)

me? me? me?


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 22, 2004)

Flashlight..yours will probably ship in the morning..I'm working on yours tonight


----------



## flashlight (Jun 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
Flashlight..yours will probably ship in the morning..I'm working on yours tonight 

[/ QUOTE ]

You da man! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif Do it slow Brock. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 22, 2004)

sweet brock, can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 22, 2004)

I hope I'll receive mine before June 25 th /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I don't understand what sometimes it take 4 days and sometimes 15 days for shippment to arrive from U.S. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
But be reassured, from U.K it's generally 15 days /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif (1 Hour by Plane /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif)


----------



## *PS* (Jun 22, 2004)

Brock,
mine Blackbird /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif with the hangar,when it leaves for Italy? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif


Pietro.


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 22, 2004)

Pietro, I belive yours may go out in this batch I'm trying to finish for tomorrow


----------



## flashworm (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi jets, do i see mine coming anytime soooon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## *PS* (Jun 22, 2004)

Che bello!!!!( in Eng.:How nice!!!!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I will wait it with anxiety!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif( OK!OK! I am exaggerating! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif)


Pietro.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Mine arrived today, even if I haven't many time to do this, I took a bad photography of it, but I hope I'll take a better one when I'll return from vacations.

Many thanks to Brock who made his best effort to send it to me before my vacations /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 23, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Glad you you got it Frenchy...Other than the lint all over the light.. it looks like it arrived safe.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.. Bright little thing isn't it.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Halibut (Jun 23, 2004)

Brock,

Is it too late to order a couple of those cool boxes? How much are they? I believe I saw $6 quoted somewhere...


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 23, 2004)

I bought every 2.4 inch box they had.. I am going to buy enough for all the blackbirds though..If some people do not want a box.. I'll use it for my stuff.. They are getting my back-order filled in 10 days. Cool little box.. It;s only like 2.5 inch by 2.5 by 2..works really well for the Blackbird..Yes, the box cost me like $5.85 + shipping ..Most are sending a flat $10.00 since it also cost me more to ship in the box.


----------



## Halibut (Jun 24, 2004)

Gotcha. Still quite a deal if you ask me...


----------



## indenial (Jun 24, 2004)

Will there be any boxes left over for the second run?


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 24, 2004)

I am planning on ordering enough for the second run also.. The box is just too cool...(IMHO)


----------



## indenial (Jun 24, 2004)

Great. What's the best way of going about this? Should I just PAYPAL an order now for a box? What's the exact cost and should I reference the pre-existing order?


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 24, 2004)

yay! i got got my blackbird today. great light brock, very good job on it. can't wait til it get's dark!


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 24, 2004)

just got done taking some pics


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 24, 2004)

great pics!
may the wind blow strongly between our two continents ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... I want mine ! I am really late compared to Pascal ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
bernhard


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 24, 2004)

Beautiful shots of the blackbird...need a CR2 Shot in there..Appreciate the pics.. (man ...Black does show the lint) I had the same problem in my close up shots.. Let me know how you like it when night falls..She puts out the beam..


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 25, 2004)

thx, i was playing around with it more tonight and i really like the flood option. it really does put out a very wide spill and it lights a whole room nicely.


----------



## *PS* (Jun 25, 2004)

Beautiful pics and beautiful Blackbird!!!


Pietro.


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks Neo, I'm glad you are enjoying the BlackBird. keep in touch.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 25, 2004)

Any update on when the rest of us will get our Blackbirds? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 25, 2004)

I hoping another big lot will ship thursday.. I have to hand fit everything in each light and I'm a one man show right now. Plus my normal job and family and.....I need one of those 36 hour days to get everything completed around here.. I'll try and update over the weekend guys..Thanks everyone.. Here's the proto on a nice patch.. web page web page


----------



## *PS* (Jun 25, 2004)

Coooooooooool patch!!!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Is it for sale? 

Pietro


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 25, 2004)

I was looking around for a cool BlackBird SR-71 patch and a dealer here in Florida had this one.. I just got it the other day. He may have more
his website is very nice..www.patches-etc.com
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## *PS* (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for the link.


Pietro


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 25, 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but I've been fondling my "birds" ever since I recieved them. Get your minds out of the gutter you pigs.


----------



## javafool (Jun 25, 2004)

My Blackbird han't flown in yet and I even live in the same state where they were born. Probably migrated north for the summer. OH NO!!!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. I can tell you that you'll enjoy playing with yours as much as I enjoy playing with mine.


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 25, 2004)

Ray..stop playing with your bird /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif >>>LOL

Glad your liking them everyone.. I appreciate all the e-mails .. Thank you all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
Ray..stop playing with your bird /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif >>>LOL

Glad your liking them everyone.. I appreciate all the e-mails .. Thank you all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

... but I like it.


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 25, 2004)

you will go blind /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 25, 2004)

brock, do u know the run times on the blackbird with both 123 and cr2?


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 25, 2004)

a couple more pics of the flat-end tail cap


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 27, 2004)

Which hi/lo switch is in the Rev1 BB? Is it the 16 or 33 ohm?


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ray..it' the 16


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 27, 2004)

Here's a 3-hour plot of one of my BB's on high-mode.






Here's the same measurements taken out to 6-hours. In low-mode, the BB didn't start to drop-off until past the 8.5 hour mark.


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow....I like 8.5 + hours....
Love the Graphs Ray..VERY much appreciated


----------



## BigHonu (Jun 28, 2004)

T-I-N,

Great graphs as always! Is that BB your 'best and brightest' or are you seeing similar runtimes from your other samples? How was the unit thermally through the run?

Aloha!
Brian


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*BigHonu said:*
T-I-N,

Great graphs as always! Is that BB your 'best and brightest' or are you seeing similar runtimes from your other samples? How was the unit thermally through the run?

Aloha!
Brian 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's random from a lot of (3) units. I'm doing the same tests on all (3) and I will post the results. Like any other LED light with a circuit, I'm expecting to see differences. After those tests are done, I'll switch to the CR2 pack and perform the same testing on each light.

Since I don't touch the lights during testing, I can't answer your thermal questions, although I don't expect that it got too hot to hold. If you look inside the 123-tube, you'll see that it's pretty massive. A lot of materail there for a heatsink.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 28, 2004)

thanx Ray! Nice graphs as always! I hope this is a standard unit and we are getting the same out of our lights ... more than 1h in full blast! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
bernhard


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 28, 2004)

Jets22,

That is really a friggin nice looking light!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man, we need to get you a better camera! I had no idea! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jun 28, 2004)

Don..thanks buddy..yeah I'm seriously lacking in the photo area.. I need to work on that soon I guess. Appreciate you taking a look at the new light..


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 28, 2004)

Here's the same BB on a Ray-o-Vac CR2 cell.


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 28, 2004)

Jets,

I looked before but couldn't get a read on the surface texture other than sensing that it was unique! Probably a good thing in my case because I need to buy another light like I need, well, you know! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif OK, without forcing me to go read through the thread, any left? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## marcspar (Jun 28, 2004)

Don,

There were 8 left last week out of the second run. I am sure Brock will save one for you......

Marc


----------



## wptski (Jun 28, 2004)

I can't find the post but I thought that Run 2 was closed. If I can't find it, I'd say that it ain't true! I hope that you get one Don! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## alanhuth (Jul 2, 2004)

Jets,

On the assumption that you had 8 left, I just PP'd you for one. If that was not a a good assumption, I'm sure we can work something out.

Alan


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 5, 2004)

Any news on the BB rev1 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jul 5, 2004)

The remaining orders for rev 1 BB's should all be going out by the end of the week..(given nothing strange happens between now and then..knock on wood) All is looking good.


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 5, 2004)

Brock,

thanks for the update /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## javafool (Jul 11, 2004)

Jets,

Should I be looking for my Rev 1 BlackBird here in Clearwater sometime soon? Sounds like a pretty exciting light!!


----------



## *PS* (Jul 20, 2004)

Jets, 
my BlackBird still has not arrived me. Can you say to me if it has been sent? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Thanks,

Pietro.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 20, 2004)

mine hasn't either...are you waiting on the hangar boxes Brock? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## *PS* (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes.
I would not want that the hangar box can be cause of a big delay in the postal transit time USA > Italy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

Pietro.


----------



## Kelvin (Jul 21, 2004)

Also patiently waiting...well, sort of patiently /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 29, 2004)

Brock,

are all the BB rev1 shipped ?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jul 29, 2004)

I believe I have 8-10 left yours should go out Wednesday..


----------



## flashlight (Jul 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
I believe I have 8-10 left yours should go out Wednesday.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

...and mine? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Jets22 (Jul 29, 2004)

The last batch should ship next week .. Everything is done it's just centering everything up and bench testing them for awhile.. I'll post a shipped list as soon as I have it.. thanks guys


----------



## *PS* (Aug 11, 2004)

Today is arrived mine BalckBird!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
FABULOUS!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif :
True bright and white!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
A flashlight little in the size but BIG in the light!!!
I am very happyyyyyyy!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif

Thank you Jets. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


Pietro.


----------



## cy (Aug 11, 2004)

eagerly waiting for my blackbird w/hanger....


----------



## Miciobigio (Aug 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jets22 said:*
I believe I have 8-10 left yours should go out Wednesday.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hello Brock has my BB1 been shipped ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 27, 2004)

Got mine a couple of days ago finally but now got to wait for a place to park my BBs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

